# Amana



## schanc (Jul 14, 2010)

I see Amana has come out with a new E_Z change bit series. Has anyone tried these yet? I am thinking this might be a bit that one could sharpen yourself using a jig like you would sharpen lathe turning tools. Has anyone tried this?


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

schanc said:


> I see Amana has come out with a new E_Z change bit series. Has anyone tried these yet? I am thinking this might be a bit that one could sharpen yourself using a jig like you would sharpen lathe turning tools. Has anyone tried this?


Hi Steve - I have one but it's just a straight bit. I supposed they could be sharpened but the jig would be more like planner blades I would think. I think the Intech (sp?) line is fairly new. I have the RC1084 and replacement blades are only $5 ea and they are reversible so I doubt I will ever look into sharpening. The profile type bits, roundover, etc. may be a different story


----------

